# Looking for a lighter use gyuto to augment my heavy use knives



## Rob_Sutherland (Jun 13, 2017)

Yet another "Help me buy another knife!"

LOCATION
What country are you in?
-Canada


KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
-Chefs Knife/Gyuto

Are you right or left handed?
-Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
-Prefer Western

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
-230-270

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
-Not necessary 

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
-$350ish. Happy to go down, could go up a little for something really special.


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
-Home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
-Slicing boneless protein and softer veg, chiffonade etc.

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
-Augmenting as opposed to replacing

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
-Pinch for softer, hammer for harder and finger for drawing (which I do a lot of)

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
-Push cut
-Drawing (I grew up using petties for most things)
-Rocking (grew up using german chefs knives and still pull out the Henkels for tough foods, food with bones etc.)

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
-Use Sabatiers for rougher things and everyday and the Henkels when I should probably use a cleaver. Im looking for a long edge retention, super sharp chefs knife to pull out when Im doing things that wont harm it and make my life easier and more enjoyable.

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
-This knife can be more delicate and so can be prettier. I like Damascus but worry about food release which bugs the hell out of me.

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
-I prefer a farther back balance point. When I pinch I dont do it two inches up the blade. Id like a lighter knife as most of my others are heavier.

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
-Good food release, less reactive, little wedging. 

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
-Longer is very preferable.

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
-Wood and synthetic 

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
-No but they will go to a high quality sharpener as needed.

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
-Yes but my wife would kill me for becoming obsessed about something else, so no.

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
-See above.


SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS
Looking for my Special chefs knife that makes me go ahh.. when I use it on things that arent going to chip it. Ill be the only user, dont mind carbon steel.

Thanks!


----------



## khashy (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm just considering the sending of knives to a sharpener rather than yourself as meaning that it'll need to have good edge retention so as to mot require sharpening as frequently.

How about a Takamura Migaki R2 which will leave you enough change to get a couple of starter synthetic stones.

I'm thinking if you're doing the whole knife rabbit hole thing, you might aswell do it properly and get sharpening.

Only downside: they only go up to 210mm.

Other than that if you want to buy just a knife, how about a Mizuno Hontanren in Blue2? I'm only saying this because I'm tired of always pointing everyone to a Tanaka damascus blue 2


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2017)

Takamura 210, 199 cad, epic edge, super thin, a beast, a ninja in diguise, defiantly the best laser I can think of without getting a custom, the other light knife worth getting is a takeda(please don't shoot me kkf members) just don't tell dave


----------



## Nemo (Jun 13, 2017)

If you feel unable to learn sharpening, edge retention is impotant. PM steels have the edge here (edit: pun not intended but I'll leave it in). I hesitate to give a list of recommendations by steel (as the maker's HT and grind are so important), but here goes:

In R2/SG2, I have used and like Ryusen Blazen (but this has gotten a bit more expensive recently) and Shiro Kamo. Other makers that get a lot of praise include Tanaka, Takamura, Takeshi Saji, Yu Kurosaki and Sukenari.

In SRS15, I have used and like Akifusa. It goes by other names including Ikeda I think. JKI's Kagero line also get a lot of kudos.

I also like HAP40 but I've only seen shorter knives in it.

Some makers (eg: Dave Martell) use CPM154 and they get a lot of positive reviews but maybe a bit your over price range.

ZDP189 steel is reputed to have veeeerrry long edge retention (and to be a pain to sharpen, which shouldn't be a problem for you, I guess). Price may also be an issue.

I get the impression that some of the non PM tool steels have reasonable edge retention. I have used and like Yoshikane SKD12. Their SKD11 (aka SLD) is also well regarded.

Should you change your mind on learning to sharpen.... lots of other options with still pretty good edge retention.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 13, 2017)

Have your current knives thoroughly thinned. Send them to Dave or Jon.


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2017)

Skip to the head of the line and pick up a laser. Food release won't be ideal but not significantly different than other thin to mid knifes. Will hold edge for long time with simple stropping. Not sure what Tosho (Toronto) or Knifewear (Everywhere there's a maple leaf) offer for lasers. You can take the one time shipping hit with a Gesshin Ginga (JKI), Tadasuna Inox (A Frames) or Suisin IH (Korin).


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 13, 2017)

daveb said:


> Skip to the head of the line and pick up a laser. Food release won't be ideal but not significantly different than other thin to mid knifes. Will hold edge for long time with simple stropping. Not sure what Tosho (Toronto) or Knifewear (Everywhere there's a maple leaf) offer for lasers. You can take the one time shipping hit with a Gesshin Ginga (JKI), Tadasuna Inox (A Frames) or Suisin IH (Korin).



What Dave said. Even look at the Ryusen Blazen from JKI. Not technically a laser but damn thin still and a great blade.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 16, 2017)

For edge retention, looks and value for money, then:


http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-suminagashi-r2-damascus-gyuto-240mm-by-shiro-kamo/


R2 steel, gets really sharp and holds it for ages.

I have one and like it lots.


----------



## Rob_Sutherland (Jun 27, 2017)

daveb said:


> Skip to the head of the line and pick up a laser. Food release won't be ideal but not significantly different than other thin to mid knifes. Will hold edge for long time with simple stropping. Not sure what Tosho (Toronto) or Knifewear (Everywhere there's a maple leaf) offer for lasers. You can take the one time shipping hit with a Gesshin Ginga (JKI), Tadasuna Inox (A Frames) or Suisin IH (Korin).



This is what I ended up doing. It will be part of a quiver and not a do everything but I ended up with a 240mm Konosuke GS+ laser. Don't love the gap in front of the handle but it was SO light and amazing to cut with. Tosho is rounding the choil which was really sharp but otherwise it was a great pick-up I think.


----------



## daveb (Jun 27, 2017)

Kewl! Tell Tosho the KKF says hello. 

I didn't like the gap when I started this nonsense. Things have changed and I seek them out now.


----------

